# How About This



## fishr4life (Apr 20, 2007)

I figured out that anything other than a nanocube marine tank would be difficult to take care of so i might get 12g or 24g if so what do u think i should put in either of them


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Actually more problems will/can happen with a nano. With such a small quantity of water, when it evaporates out that is when the problems will happen.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I have a 10g nano, a 55g aggressive tank, and a 125g reef. The easiest to care for was the 125g. You might get some neon gobies (or any goby that will fit in the tank.) and 1 clown. Don't get Damsels because they might fight.


----------

